# Really frustrated with Express Entry - Need your help



## Neonfish (Aug 19, 2014)

Guys, 

I created my Express Entry profile on April 3rd and have received my Application Number and an overall score. However I'm yet to receive an Express Entry Profile Number or a Job Seeker Validation code. 

The status of my Application says 'blank' because I haven't signed up with the Job Board yet. But in order to sign up with the Job Board, I need the Express Entry Profile Number and a Job Seeker Validation code. 

For those of you who have created an Express Entry profile, how long did it take for you to receive your Express Entry Profile Number and a Job Seeker Validation code? 

I'm really concerned because it says if one doesn't sign up with the job board within 30 days of creating the profile, the application would be deleted.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

It has only been nine days, four of which were weekend days.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

neonfish,

Be aware that you are woking with a Government here. 

They make Glaciers look fast.

Any response in less than a month is exceptional


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

I think your expectations on response times may be a little off.......
You'll hear soon enough, in the meantime you can be getting your paperwork lined up &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Neonfish (Aug 19, 2014)

Well...I know what you guys are saying but in actuality it has nothing to do with the 'Government'. It's an automated system that is supposed to send you the number and the job seeker code as soon as you sign up. Sort of like how you get a new password immediately in your mail upon raising a request - because it's all system managed. 

I managed to speak to one other person who'd created an Express Entry profile and he confirmed it. So it's mostly a technical issue that I seem to be facing. And this is only to enter the pool, it's only when I get a positive confirmation from their end will I have to get started on the paperwork - most of which I already have.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Neonfish said:


> Well...I know what you guys are saying but in actuality it has nothing to do with the 'Government'. It's an automated system that is supposed to send you the number and the job seeker code as soon as you sign up. Sort of like how you get a new password immediately in your mail upon raising a request - because it's all system managed.


Government computer systems are notoriously bad.


----------

